# Looking for apitherapist in the Catskills and Chicago



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Sharona Ray Steinhardt said:


> My 18 year brother is currently being treated with apitherapy in Israel which is reducing the swelling in his brain from a brain stem tumor. He would like to go to a summer camp in the catskills for 2 weeks July 17- Aug 1- we are desperate for someone to sting him 5 times a week- as he is doing now, otherwise he cannot go to camp. This year has been extremely difficult for him, and I am having a very hard time trying to coordinate this, so he can have some fun and forget his illness. If anyone can help me with information, I would greatly appreciate it. In addition, I would love for him to come visit my family in Chicago, if I could find someone here as well. Thank you.


Well I am 4 hours south of Chicago, and have pleanty of bees. If I can help let me know!


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Did you contact American Apitherapy Society? 

http://www.apitherapy.org/


----------



## Sharona Ray Steinhardt (Jun 21, 2012)

WillH said:


> Did you contact American Apitherapy Society?
> 
> http://www.apitherapy.org/


They wont give us any info unless we subscribe. Is this the only one to find contacts for apitherapy? If yes, I suppose I will pay the dues. I just thought it strange to have to become a member to obtain contact info- so I thought to try and find contacts through word of mouth or a place like this.


----------



## Sharona Ray Steinhardt (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you so much, but I think 4 hours each way, every day would be too hard for him and not worth coming here... If you know anyone that lives closer by, that would be great.
Thanks again.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Check with a Beesource member who goes by "lenny bee" from Chicago, Illinois. Saw info from him on the thread "apitherapy anyone?" (probably the last page).

Another thing, propolis is said to be anti-cancer/anti-tumor. Can be taken by mouth.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

You might want to try these guys - may have someone in their club
Catskills Beekeeping Club
http://www.catskillbees.org/


----------



## Sharona Ray Steinhardt (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw that Lenny Bee was from Chicago, but I tried messaging him and got no reply.


----------

